# Amazon fire HD 8 tablet



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bought it to watch Netflix, but thought I'd have Gmail on it to save powering up any other devices, only to find Amazon want to charge me £0.60 for it, tight arses.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bought it to watch Netflix, but thought I'd have Gmail on it to save powering up any other devices, only to find Amazon want to charge me £0.60 for it, tight arses.


You can download 3/4 files onto the Fire it then allows you to setup Gmail foc, did it for the better half when she got hers a month ago.

Give it a google for instructions, only thing I can remember is the downloads must be done in a specific order.

Terry

Too much sun today the above procedure was to download the google play store to her fire. Although there are instructions in the net regarding setting up Gmail.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You first need to sideload Google Play on to the Fire HD 8 and then you can download just about any apps from Google Playstore, As Terry says, google it for instructions.

I have an HD 8 with many Playstore apps on it and it mostly works OK. There are times though when it grinds to a halt and I find re-boots every few days help. It's a useful device for simple things only - which is what I primarily bought it for.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for the helps

It's going back, it's already rebooted itself twice, not as good as my Tab 4 anyway.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Half the stuff you buy Kev goes back. Possibly more research before committing your cash.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh to be as perfick as you Ray.

I buy loads of stuff that no one on forums knows about, a very small percentage goes back to the seller, but it's usually because it's not as described or just not very good, some things you just have to try out for yourself of course & Ebay has the facility for you to change your mind too of course.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, not many left like me an thee Kev.
Maybe it's only the ones that go back you tell us about, so that would seem like lots. But if there are many more that don't I retract my assumption of 'about half'.
I guess as many of us, me included post about problems, we could assume everything we have is problematical??

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

the trouble is you have to rely on pictures and description, feedback isn't a very good indicator either, but overall, I find most stuff, okay, and eBay or Amazon have the customers back in any dispute so I'm not put off, and even then most sellers are only selling unopened stock so can't be expected to check every item they sell.

I often buy to sell on if I spot something underpriced, I get the odd one back, I have to refund too, swings n roundabouts.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I find I do buy a few small and cheap items from China. So far any problems and they just refund and say keep the item. But as they are usually only €4 or €6 no big deal. Other stuff we manage to find at boots here in Normandy. Or widows clearing hubbys remnants and some selling up to 'go back'.

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I access all my gmail accounts in my Fire 8HD and I haven't paid for any app to do so. I set up the accounts without any difficulty in the email app that's already provided on the Fire and if I want the webmail split screen version I just go to mail.google.com using the built-in Silk browser.

As a Fifer I'm chuffed to learn that I've saved 60p !


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

I downloaded google chrome onto my fire 8 hd following these instructions and now it works as good as my chromebook.

http://kindlefireworld.net/google-chrome-for-kindle-download/


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

ray/kev

i buy lots of small pieces on ebay from china and cannot believe the cheap prices including postage

most are very good for the price and as you say any problems and you get a refund


just a quick one for ray


can you please tell me the working pressure of the pump you have


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry.
Here is all the data on the label...…. Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OOH, that seems high Ray, mine is 21psi I think.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are talking American Kev. Everything is bigger and heavier there. They don't put up with a dribble from their taps (faucets).

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 


ray / kev

i think mine is 45 psi but i doubt 5 psi will make a lot of difference


most of the taps in america work on mains pressure so the bore is smaller

dont ask me how i know


ray i am assuming the pump has the 2 male thread fittings



barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> We are talking American Kev. Everything is bigger and heavier there. They don't put up with a dribble from their taps (faucets).
> 
> Ray.


Sorry I was thinking of your Hobby Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi
> 
> ray / kev
> 
> ...


Yes Barry.

Ray.


----------

